# [self-solved] /usr/lib/cracklib_dict: error reading header

## NightwalkerPL

Hi,

My problem is that an attempt to change my password (using passwd command) leads to:

/usr/lib/cracklib_dict: error reading header

PWOpen: Success

Thanks in advance.

EDIT

After reemerging pinentry and cracklib problem's gone.

----------

## PeGa!

For the record:

If you have ever installed app-arch/pigz (parallel gzip implementation), it will put a symlink /usr/bin/gzip pointing to /usr/sbin/pigz (or so). That will definitely break your cracklib installations, because pigz and gzip semantics appear not to be the same. Remove (at least the symlink) pigz and reemerge cracklib.

Cheers,

Paul.

----------

## El_Goretto

@PeGa!: thank you very much, this was precisely my case. Having this symlink corrupt cracklib when emerging it.

----------

